# Kelly Kelly's Stinkface...I really really hate it



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Does anybody else just really hate when she does that? I just can't put into words how much I despise that move. It's very aggravating


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

I hate everything about Khali Khali


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

that only stink face that i will ever adknowledge is rikishi's stink face no one else


----------



## BigZiti (Dec 27, 2005)

a really hot chick rubbing her ass on another hot chick's face......Whats to hate, really?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

i hate it because it does'nt help the credibility of the divas division doing crap like that

i also hate eve's bootyshake before her standing moonsault 

it does'nt help show that these women are credible athletes doing these scandalous slutty taunts it hurts the credibility imo 

while it is sexy it is not needed if i wanted to see hot woman gyrating i will watch porn lol


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, if you hate it, then tell us what you really love.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

p862011 said:


> i hate it because it does'nt help the credibility of the divas division doing crap like that
> 
> i also hate eve's bootyshake before her standing moonsault
> 
> ...


The male wrestlers do all sorts of things that make them look ridiculous in a match. There are numerous cases where you could claim that you were just watching a nearly naked, sweaty, and oily man dance around the ring to show his dominance over another nearly naked, sweaty, and oily man.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

well it doesn't help that kelly does'nt even look like she can kick your ass

trish was hot but athletic looking and has a very strong yet beautiful look and did'nt look like an anorexic barbie doll like kelly


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

BigZiti said:


> a really hot chick rubbing her ass on another hot chick's face......Whats to hate, really?


There are millions of hot chicks in the world, and alot of those hot chicks look better than Kelly Kelly...so it does nothing for me. 
If I wanna watch something hot, I'll watch porn. And atleast in porn, the other hot chicks actually enjoy it.

It's not hot, it's insulting and I'd rather watch a serious wrestling match.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't know why but I hate it too

both Kelly's stink face and Eve's ass shaking


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Dunno why people are preoccupied about a never-ending sinking division losing it's credibility.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Shucky ducky quack quack! 

Booker T and I are in agreement here. Hot.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

... Haven't heard this before...


----------



## guru of wrestling (Jan 15, 2010)

BigZiti said:


> a really hot chick rubbing her ass on another hot chick's face......Whats to hate, really?


.
I like it.



DoYouRealize? said:


> Dunno why people are preoccupied about a never-ending sinking division losing it's credibility.


This.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Romanista said:


> I hate everything about Khali Khali


You know that old infamous saying that Vince used to have?

"YOU DESERVE TO BE SCREWED!!!!!" 

Well I say:

"YOU DESERVE TO BE REPPED!!!!"


----------



## BigZiti (Dec 27, 2005)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> There are millions of hot chicks in the world, and alot of those hot chicks look better than Kelly Kelly...so it does nothing for me.
> If I wanna watch something hot, I'll watch porn. And atleast in porn, the other hot chicks actually enjoy it.
> 
> It's not hot, it's insulting and I'd rather watch a serious wrestling match.


Don't get me wrong, I totally agree with you there, it really has no place in a wrestling match other than for a cheap pop. Similar to the Bra an Panties match. 

What I was getting at with my previous post is that, I have NO problem with and have no hate towards the act ITSELF. lol

I don't really care for the Diva's division and what its become. At the moment, if a Diva's match doesn't include either Beth Phoenix or Natalya (I am a fan of both), I don't really pay attention.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Agreed. I prefer watching two hours of half naked men beating the hell out of each other with no women to break it up. No more hot women in skimpy outfits, that shit is gay.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

I hate how the Divas division is what a lot of little kids are being exposed to as women's wrestling. It's not really it's just pointless titillation. Bad titillation to because half the Divas are terrible to look at.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Agreed. I prefer watching two hours of half naked men beating the hell out of each other with no women to break it up. No more hot women in skimpy outfits, that shit is gay.


WWE should get more women who are hot and can wrestle. They have a grand total of three of those now and Kelly is not one of them.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

i wouldn't mind if she did it to me.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

If she gave me a stinkface, I'd stick my tounge out....


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It's the only enjoyable part of a Kelly Kelly match.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Volantredx said:


> I hate how the Divas division is what a lot of little kids are being exposed to as women's wrestling. It's not really it's just pointless titillation. Bad titillation to because half the Divas are terrible to look at.


It still goes along just fine with Vince's idea that sex sells... and who is there to say he is wrong.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shit, even as Stinkfaces go, its not good. Now this is how its done


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Rezze said:


> WWE should get more women who are hot and can wrestle. They have a grand total of three of those now and Kelly is not one of them.


AJ isn't one of them either


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Gresty said:


> AJ isn't one of them either


I respectfully disagree. We all have opinions.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> If I wanna watch something hot, I'll watch porn.


People say that alot. Of course you can always watch porn. Nobody's saying they watch wrestling shows for erotic content, but I just don't know why there's so much hostility to a fit girl putting her ass in another fit girl's face for 2 seconds. It's really not important enough to 'hate'. There's way bigger problems as far as the divas are concerned and if you're gonna respond to the move one way or another it should be positive if anything.


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not a huge fan of it. I mean I like teh women and sure if she gave me a stinkface I wouldn't complain but yeah for some reason I don't like when she does it in competition.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

I don't get why the WWE just doesn't do a good ole fashion talent raid on SHIMMER. If they had Sara Del Rey as diva's champ I might even overlook the stupid belt.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Volantredx said:


> I don't get why the WWE just doesn't do a good ole fashion talent raid on SHIMMER. If they had Sara Del Rey as diva's champ I might even overlook the stupid belt.


Because, in WWE, you must look good enough to be in Playboy to be in the company. So says Johnny Ace


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> There are millions of hot chicks in the world, and alot of those hot chicks look better than Kelly Kelly...so it does nothing for me.
> If I wanna watch something hot, I'll watch porn. And atleast in porn, the other hot chicks actually enjoy it.
> 
> It's not hot, it's insulting and I'd rather watch a serious wrestling match.


lawlfag.


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL at CJ. I'm not going to say I don't like it cuz I do but I do feel very embarrassed for them.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

It's so annoying when she does that, same with the slap to the ass, the only stink face that has credibility is Rikishi's. Not to mention the constant loud screams of hers that don't help either, just a terrible wrestler all around. She wouldn't even qualify as a "sports entertainer", stick to modeling.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Because, in WWE, you must look good enough to be in Playboy to be in the company. So says Johnny Ace


Sara Del Rey is hot enough for Playboy. Not that she would agree to pose but she is.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

I like Kelly and Ima let her finish but Maryse was hottest blonde diva champ of all time!!!1111 4th times the charm when she recovers from her injury!!11


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'd like to agree but I just can't bring myself to object to cute chicks shaking their asses in any capacity.

Sry.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It's cool, but she doesn't have to do it every match, or does she?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Yaaawwwwwnn!


----------



## StraightEdgeRuler (Aug 23, 2011)

A Kelly Kelly "stinkface" is my highlight of all her matches.
What agitates me is her hurricanranas and 'lou thez presses' :lmao


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Because, in WWE, you must look good enough to be in Playboy to be in the company. So says Johnny Ace


And being in playboy equals that you are a face(who is a role model for all them girls watching at home) and that you deserve a push.... sometimes wwe is so laughable :lmao..

It's almost as if porn doesn't exist outside wwe. Vince is a funny man.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Rezze said:


> WWE should get more women who are hot and can wrestle. They have a grand total of three of those now and Kelly is not one of them.



AJ lee is two of them


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Usos >>> K2


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

K-Fed said:


> I like Kelly and Ima let her finish but Maryse was hottest blonde diva champ of all time!!!1111 4th times the charm when she recovers from her injury!!11


I think everyone prefers Maryse over Kelly "Smelly".



Rezze said:


> I respectfully disagree. We all have opinions.


Well if were stating our opinions, AJ is ugly, she has a ****** look, again my honest opinion.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Hot women sells more stuff than ugly ones.

Sorry, but's it's how the world works. If WWE comes out with a cup what diva is going on it? Beth Phoenix or Kelly Kelly?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

i'd take Eve over kelly atleast she is athletic and i find her more attractive with a better body


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Eve has the best drop kick in wrestling.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

i think she has the most potential because she is a good athlete and her bjj and kickboxing background helps too


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Rated R™ said:


> I think everyone prefers Maryse over Kelly "Smelly".
> 
> 
> 
> Well if were stating our opinions, AJ is ugly, she has a ****** look, again my honest opinion.


Yea buddy...Maryse >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Kelly


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Kelly does a stinkface? I wouldn't know, I don't watch her matches, _especially_ those featuring a wrestler I actually like.


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

The problem is,That bitch doesn't HAVE an ass to preform the stinkface


----------



## ZR1 (Apr 29, 2008)

Kelly Kelly is gorgeous... but the stink face needs to go unless he does it properly.. thong style...

Eve is HORRIBLE and the botch champion... her ass shake looks like something that should be on that 7up commercial or whatever it is... I'd like to see her be replaced...

Actually I'd like some sort of Women's plot in general... about the only thing TNA really has over WWE.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

idgaf, I love watching Eve in the ring. There should at least be SOME standard when it comes to the chicks with no experience, some of the ones they bring in are so painfully devoid of athleticism. Naomi Night is still one of their best pick-ups ever, she needs to be on Raw. I also agree with the SHIMMER raid idea. Just go in, take the great wrestlers, pretty them up for TV and boom, we have ourselves an actual women's division.

But yeah, the stinkfaces and booty popping, ergh. Once in a while, fair enough, but not every match. I'm just hoping they're only around for this Divas of Doom angle and they'll piss off when it's done. Kelly's ass slap doesn't bother me much, playful taunts are okay I guess. Same goes for the booty popping if done occasionally.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't like it either, I mean I'd love it if she did it to me but when she does it in the ring it makes her look like a degenerate slut. Plus we've already seen Rikishi and Torrie Wilson do it in the past, it looks like history repeating itself.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's a bad move from a wrestler I care absolutely nothing about. I'd first have to care about the wrestler to actually hate something she does. As it stands right now, I'm apathetic and couldn't care less.*


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd rather have someone like Kharma perform this move. It serves the purpose of her being dominant and thus not devaluing the Divas division even more.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's a bad move from a wrestler I care absolutely nothing about. I'd first have to care about the wrestler to actually hate something she does. As it stands right now, I'm apathetic and couldn't care less.*


Kelly's considered a wrestler?


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

This is the gayest thread I've ever read. Well done on coming out the closet OP.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

I really don't get why it would bother anyone. Were you under the impression the WWE's divas division was supposed to be taken seriously or something?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

At times I don't mind it. But at other times I think to myself, why the hell did she do it.


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

That's why we have the anti-divas in Beth Phoenix and Natalya which should be awesome hopefully in eliminating Kelly Kelly for a while. Then Kharma comes back and we have an actual credible division again *prays*


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

its hot chicks doing hot things even on a pg show,


i mean, kelly kelly as a whole iss pretty terrible, but this is nitpicking


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

king of scotland said:


> lawlfag.


I'm a *** because I don't get off on a woman rubbing her ass in another's face for 2 seconds? Hell, the victim doesn't even enjoy it, so what's so hot about it? What purpose does it serve? Am I supposed to enjoy it? It's fucking stupid


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

giggs said:


> This is the gayest thread I've ever read. Well done on coming out the closet OP.


Yeah whatever. And that's one of the most ignorant replies I've ever read.

It's not hot...but I guess I just HAVE to find it hot right? :no:


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

What's with all the Kelly hate threads lately? Who cares about woman's wrestling anyway?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Jethro said:


> What's with all the Kelly hate threads lately? Who cares about woman's wrestling anyway?


People who've seen good womens wrestling care about it because we know there's no real difference. Wrestling is wrestling no matter who does it and quite frankly I'd take Cheerleader Melissa vs Ayako Hamada over almost any _mens_ match you care to name.

And Kelly Kelly is fucking shit so she deserves all these hate threads. TNH, she gets off lightly when compared to someone like John Morrison who at least knows how to execute _most_ of the moves he attempts, Kelly can barely hit the ropes.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Kelly's stinkface is absolutely pointless and embarrassing. It has no place on a WWE show and it only really worked with Rikishi.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

ThumbInTheBum said:


> People who've seen good womens wrestling care about it because we know there's no real difference. Wrestling is wrestling no matter who does it and quite frankly I'd take Cheerleader Melissa vs Ayako Hamada over almost any _mens_ match you care to name.
> 
> And Kelly Kelly is fucking shit so she deserves all these hate threads. TNH, she gets off lightly when compared to someone like John Morrison who at least knows how to execute _most_ of the moves he attempts, Kelly can barely hit the ropes.


This just about sums up how I feel as well. I'll also repeat "if I want to watch women gyrating or barely sticking their ass in another's face I'll watch porn". 

And anyone asking who cares about women's wrestling, people used to. There's used to be storylines that ran even through some of the men's storylines.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The problem with Kelly Kelly's stinkface is she got no booty. The girl has a collapsed cardboard box for an ass what do you expect her to do? That's why it looks horrible and awkward.

If you want to feel the heat you gotta' have the meat.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

The womans division has always been like this, from the attitude era, to the ruthless aggression era and til now, it is just part of the show to make their divas look HOT and appealing. And too be quite honest if their gonna do it, I'd rather see Kelly Kelly shove her ass in another hot divas face rather than watch some one like val venis doing his bullshit.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I dont get the logic behind her doing the stink face, at least with Rikishi it looked funny and appropriate.

With Kelly Kelly I just dont understand? Does she smell? Is it supposed to be funny? Is there a story behind why shes dong it? It certinally doesn tmake her look sexy, in fact its kinda cringe worthy. What am I missing? Maybe trying to find logic in the WWE is silly but this is jumping shark in my opinion


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

ellthom said:


> I dont get the logic behind her doing the stink face, at least with Rikishi it looked funny and appropriate.
> 
> With Kelly Kelly I just dont understand? Does she smell? Is it supposed to be funny? Is there a story behind why shes dong it? What am I missing? Maybe trying to find logic in the WWE is silly but this is jumping shark in my opinion


It is called being erotic


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

greaz taker! said:


> It is called being erotic


lol hows that erotic? If done erotically yes, but it isnt, it just looks weird... was we supposed to have found Rikishi's stink face erotic too? lol


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

ellthom said:


> lol hows that erotic? If done erotically yes, but it isnt, it just looks weird... was we supposed to have found Rikishi's stink face erotic too? lol


LOL difference is Rikishi was a fat smelly guy rubbing his face into opponents making them sick. Kelly Kelly does it to turn on the Male audience, and as you can tell my the whistling and jeering when she does it lol it works


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

p862011 said:


> i hate it because it does'nt help the credibility of the divas division doing crap like that


Would you much prefer bra and panties matches, evening gown matches or mud wrestling matches? Will that bring credibility to it?


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> Would you much prefer bra and panties matches, evening gown matches or mud wrestling matches? Will that bring credibility to it?


WOOO bring all 3 matches back, FUCK THE WWE. BORING SHITS


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Volantredx said:


> I don't get why the WWE just doesn't do a good ole fashion talent raid on SHIMMER. If they had Sara Del Rey as diva's champ I might even overlook the stupid belt.


Sara Del Rey is fucking ugly and will never be a draw in WWE.

Listen, is it hard for you people to understand that WWE NEVER cared about women's wrestling? Look at the Attitude Era, Stephanie McMahon was Women's champ. Divas matches back then were the same shit as it was today. Random bitch fights. Only difference is back then they had stuff like bra and panties and what not.

The only year WWE gave two shits bout women's wrestling was during the Ruthless Aggression era. You had gals like Molly, Victoria, Lita, Trish, Gail Kim. And even back then they still degraded the division with crappy bra and panties matches and what not.

The fact is in main stream wrestling, Kelly Kelly will outdrawm put more asses in seats and be more entertaining than a Sara Del Rey ever will. Just like how 15 years ago Sable would put more asses in seats and be more entertaining that a Manami Toyota.

These are FACTS some of you need to learn.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Sara Del Rey isn't ass ugly. She's normal in the face and looks like you'd expect a woman to look if she were a pro athlete.

One of the dumbest things WWE did was ditch groupies and managers and valets and backstage interviews by women, not have something like the WCW Cage Girls, and just have all of these 4th rate underwear models have 3 minute matches.

And you know, all the Divas that really got over could work or were "ass ugly."


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> Sara Del Rey is fucking ugly and will never be a draw in WWE.
> 
> Listen, is it hard for you people to understand that WWE NEVER cared about women's wrestling? Look at the Attitude Era, Stephanie McMahon was Women's champ. Divas matches back then were the same shit as it was today. Random bitch fights. Only difference is back then they had stuff like bra and panties and what not.
> 
> These are FACTS some of you need to learn.


Stephanie as Women's Champion actually made the title relevant as it was featured in the major storyline of the year and was defended as the mainevent on Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey man, be cool. Besides her looks, its all she has.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

do u like this tho?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETwT0Nug88M&NR=1


----------



## b20 (Oct 5, 2010)

Kelly Kelly the best and the hottest WWE diva forever ﻿


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

She did it... for Rikishi.


----------



## thunderblood (Jun 28, 2011)

I might have accepted her doing the stinkface if she actually could wrestle....but when a talentless diva like KK does it,it's a big FU to Rikishi.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Sara Del Rey is fucking ugly and will never be a draw in WWE.
> 
> Listen, is it hard for you people to understand that WWE NEVER cared about women's wrestling? Look at the Attitude Era, Stephanie McMahon was Women's champ. Divas matches back then were the same shit as it was today. Random bitch fights. Only difference is back then they had stuff like bra and panties and what not.
> 
> ...


lolol you sound mad. There's a reason Kharma got more over within a couple of months than all of the current Divas combined. Kelly Kelly's a draw? News to me. SDR's going to get a shot one day, and I am 100% sure that people will be more interested in watching her actually work than watching Kelly Kelly do whatever it is she does.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

wouldn't mind getting one myself


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

sign me up for a kelly kelly stinkface.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

The stink face is an awsome move


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

ZR1 said:


> Kelly Kelly is gorgeous... but the stink face needs to go unless *he *does it properly.. thong style...
> 
> Eve is HORRIBLE and the botch champion... her ass shake looks like something that should be on that 7up commercial or whatever it is... I'd like to see her be replaced...
> 
> Actually I'd like some sort of Women's plot in general... about the only thing TNA really has over WWE.


:lmao You Mad?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> lolol you sound mad. There's a reason Kharma got more over within a couple of months than all of the current Divas combined. Kelly Kelly's a draw? News to me. SDR's going to get a shot one day, and I am 100% sure that people will be more interested in watching her actually work than watching Kelly Kelly do whatever it is she does.


I'm not mad, I just can't believe you people consider yourself 'smart fans'. You guys really think Sara Del Rey is a draw? Yeah, she's a draw. In front of 200 nerds at a SHIMMER event. 

How can you say Kharma got over when she lasted only 3 freaking weeks. Kharma will get over casue she's different. She's big, scary looking, she's a legit beast that will make men shit their pants much as for women.

NO CASUAL FAN WANTS TO SEE SARA DEL REY.

If casuals wanted Sara Del Rey, WWE would have signed her. WWE knows what the casual fans want. And Sara Del Rey is not what they want. What casual fan would take Sara Del Rey over the likes of Kelly Kelly? My God, might as well bring in freaking Madison Eagles while you're at it.

It's like 10 years ago saying, "I'm pretty sure if WWE signed Bull Nakano, she'd be more over than Sable"

In what parallel universe will that happen in? Likewise is what parallel universe Sara Del Rey will be more over than Kelly Kelly?

I can't even believe I'm defending Kelly Kelly, but you 'purists' just really take this whole "Omg, Divas can't wrestling" thing to a whole other level. When were Divas ever able to wrestle? And please don't say Trish. She's the most overrated Diva of all time. A lot of people say Kelly's offense requires most of the effort from her opponent, yeah well so does Trish. Victoria and Molly were able to wrestle circles around here any day of the week, but you know what Trish entertainment me the most. Likewise, Sara Del Rey can outwrestle Kelly Kelly with both hands tied behind her back, but Kelly is entertaining.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> She did it... for Rikishi.


She did it for the people.

Very old concept really. McMahon is still running around with the idea that sex sells and nothing else really matters.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Kelly Kelly is doing her job nicely, and seems to have improved a lot in last few months, she actually has a variety of moves (well, in comparison with her moveset a year ago). Hate is uncalled, she does her thing, and her job is just to look pretty and do a wrestling move here and there.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

ice_edge said:


> She did it for the people.
> 
> Very old concept really. McMahon is still running around with the idea that sex sells and nothing else really matters.


Well the way how members on this forum jizz over Aksana, yeah sex still sells. 

I'm just waiting for her to wrestle a match and then the IWC will do their infamous heel turn on her.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

sharkboy22 said:


> I'm not mad, I just can't believe you people consider yourself 'smart fans'. You guys really think Sara Del Rey is a draw? Yeah, she's a draw. In front of 200 nerds at a SHIMMER event.
> 
> How can you say Kharma got over when she lasted only 3 freaking weeks. Kharma will get over casue she's different. She's big, scary looking, she's a legit beast that will make men shit their pants much as for women.
> 
> ...


To be fair Trish could sell like a champ.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

sharkboy22 said:


> Well the way how members on this forum jizz over Aksana, yeah sex still sells.
> 
> I'm just waiting for her to wrestle a match and then the IWC will do their infamous heel turn on her.


Aksana is hot but what you said is bound to happen. People are gonna be like "Askana can't wrestle she sucks, shes just a pretty face" etc...


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Brye said:


> To be fair Trish could sell like a champ.


:agree:


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> I'm not mad, I just can't believe you people consider yourself 'smart fans'. You guys really think Sara Del Rey is a draw? Yeah, she's a draw. In front of 200 nerds at a SHIMMER event.
> 
> How can you say Kharma got over when she lasted only 3 freaking weeks. Kharma will get over casue she's different. She's big, scary looking, she's a legit beast that will make men shit their pants much as for women.
> 
> ...


:lmao comparing Kelly to Sable.

The WWE don't give a damn about what people want when it comes to the women's division anymore. Pushing Michelle McCool for three years straight should show you that much. 

It's not a case of purists or ~smarks~, it's common sense. Nobody reacts to the Bella Twins. Nobody reacts to Eve. Nobody reacted to Michelle. The Diva Search segments and contestants were booed the fuck out of. Why is that? Because they're not stupid. It's the same old shit time and time again. It's not the nineties anymore, it's not even the early 2000s. Nobody cares about pretty girls on TV for the sake of being pretty girls. They might want to bang them, but they're not captivated by them. 

Hey, look at AJ. She's something different, she's something interesting and people react to her. She gets chants in her matches, people watching her actually get behind her. When Kharma attacked Divas, people got into it because she's something new and exciting. Her talking about her journey and announcing her pregnancy got more reaction than Kelly's ~entertaining~ stinkfaces.

The reason Sable and Sunny were over and cared about was because they were individual. There weren't 14 Sables or 14 Sunnys on the roster at the same time. Most of these girls now and most of the girls recently are exactly the same. Nobody cares about them. Kelly could turn around and walk away now and there wouldn't be a dent in the division. 

And why bring Trish into this? For somebody who 'couldn't wrestle', she sure knew how to put on a match. Trish's work puts most of the current roster, male or female, to shame. She wasn't some superb technician, but she _got it_, and that is what matters. 

No casual fan wants to see Del Rey? I'm pretty sure people said the same thing about CM Punk, about Bryan Danielson, even about Kong, and they ended up doing pretty well for themselves. Times have changed. If you can captivate an audience, they will want to see you. Hate to break it to you, but none of these girls the casuals apparently want to see have succeeded in captivating anyone. I find it very hard to believe that people won't react to Del Rey or any of the talented women's wrestlers out there simply because they don't look like Kelly Kelly. If that's the case, rasslin' fans are more moronic than they're made out to be.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

greaz taker! said:


> LOL difference is Rikishi was a fat smelly guy rubbing his face into opponents making them sick. Kelly Kelly does it to turn on the Male audience, _*and as you can tell my the whistling and jeering when she does it lol it works*_


If that's the case the yanks really need to look up their ideas of what's attractive and what isn't, if the sight of a wiggling bottom that looks like it came of the body of a 7 year old boy excites them I'd be concerned.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Slimm Doc said:


> If that's the case the yanks really need to look up their ideas of what's attractive and what isn't, if the sight of a wiggling bottom that looks like it came of the body of a 7 year old boy excites them I'd be concerned.


We're talking about Kelly's ass, not Sable's.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

The fact that she doesn't even do the stinkface right bares the question will she ever be able to do a move properly?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

The number of "it's hot so don't complain you ***" responses here is both depressing and kind of worrying


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

She needs to use the bronco buster in my opinion.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> The fact that she doesn't even do the stinkface right bares the question will she ever be able to do a move properly?


Is there really a correct way to rub your ass in somebody's face?



Reservoir Angel said:


> The number of "it's hot so don't complain you ***" responses here is both depressing and kind of worrying


I've learned to not expect anything different and/or better around these parts to be honest.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

The first time I saw her do it I had to run to my room with a box of tissues. jk jk


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Reservoir Angel said:


> The number of "it's hot so don't complain you ***" responses here is both depressing and kind of worrying


The number of pages made over a thread critiquing the relative quality of a 'Stinkface', a move that literally was created by virtue of rubbing your ass in someone's face, is fucking depressing and worrying.

So count me in with the 'It's F'N Hot so STFU', I won't bother with your sexual preferences, 'cause that would be over the line, 'eh?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It adds to the psychology of the match. :side::argh:


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

Reservoir Angel said:


> The number of "it's hot so don't complain you ***" responses here is both depressing and kind of worrying


lawlfag


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Whats wrong with it? It's not like shes there for her wrstling ability anyway, she's there because she let Johnny Ace slide his cock up her.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't mind slutty taunts, but watching Kelly beat Natalya, Beth or Tamina is really painful. how is that bimbo supposed to survive 2 minutes in the ring with those beasts? they all have like 25 pounds on her and they are more skilled too.

let the female wrestlers wrestle and use the "divas" as valets and jobbers for the real wrestlers. 

Phoenix, Natalya, Kharma, Tamina, AJ, Gail Kim(rehire her), Naomi and maybe Eve if they use the Gracie Jiu Jitsu thing to make her credible. the rest of them should be valets and lose to those girls.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

I hate this idea that sex sells in the WWE today. Back in the nineties the women's division was not much better than today I'll agree to that. It was basically an excuse to see hot women role round in less clothing than your average bikini model. You wanna know why it work back then and doesn't fly with audiences anymore? Because in the late 90's it was harder to get porn. That's really it. see back then if a person wanted titillation they would have to drive their ass down to the magazine store or to a movie store, and possible even embarrass themselves in order to get it. Now that same person could type porn into a computer and porn will appear. So now if someone watches the WWE Divas they are more likely to be bored by it because they all likely have access to way better sources of titillation.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Kelly/Beth from Summerslam was a **+ match which is their best since TLC '10. And while Beth obviously had something to do with it, you can't completely discredit Kelly.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Kelly Kelly can not work a match at all. I wouldn't even bother with stars for woman matches currently.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Brye said:


> Kelly/Beth from Summerslam was a **+ match which is their best since TLC '10. And while Beth obviously had something to do with it, you can't completely discredit Kelly.


Not really, the best you can say for Kelly is that she didn't sandbag and I don't know about you but I don't consider that praiseworthy.


----------



## MyDeerHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

It seems there are two arguments in this thread.

1.) WOMEN'S WRESTLING SHOULD BE ENTIRELY NON-SEXUAL, FEATURING TECHNICAL DISPLAY AND ATHLETIC PROWESS

and

2.) i like tits.

as usual, the truth lies somewhere in the middle. We need to take a look at male wrestling to properly see how this works. Look at R-Truth's insane overacting, John Cena's 'five knuckle shuffle' or someone like CM Punk talking on the mic in between eliminations at the royal rumble. These are examples of entertainment through athleticism. Kelly Kelly doing the stinkface is like this. I am not a fan of Kelly, but this move is entertaining because it's funny.

Divas wrestling doesn't have to be boring, puro-snoozefests just like male wrestling doesn't have to be. Wrestling at it's best is a combination of athleticism and entertainment and that's what divas wrestling should be. So basically, what would I like?

I'd like good quality divas, some people like Sara Del Rey, Beth Phoenix, Nattie Neidhart, but also some people who focus on entertainment too, like Eve Torres or, yes, Kelly Kelly because although their wrestling isn't good, the entertainment factor makes up for it. You don't have to be a "technical" diva to be an entertaining diva, as entertainment can be provided for by either wrestling skill *or* fun antics.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't care about Kelly Kelly. I'd much rather watch a match between women who actually know how to wrestle, like Beth or Natalya. Also, Serena. WWE should've never released her in the first place.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I hope she gives someone pink eye.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> The number of pages made over a thread critiquing the relative quality of a 'Stinkface', a move that literally was created by virtue of rubbing your ass in someone's face, is fucking depressing and worrying.
> 
> So count me in with the 'It's F'N Hot so STFU', I won't bother with your sexual preferences, 'cause that would be over the line, 'eh?


What line? You can rip on me for my sexual orientation and preferences all you like, at least I don't get my thrills by a 2-second wrestling move.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

MyDeerHunter said:


> It seems there are two arguments in this thread.
> 
> 1.) WOMEN'S WRESTLING SHOULD BE ENTIRELY NON-SEXUAL, FEATURING TECHNICAL DISPLAY AND ATHLETIC PROWESS
> 
> ...


_I_ would be perfectly happy with a Divas division similar to that which WWE gave us from 2001 to 2005 (ish) when they had Trish Stratus, Lita, Victoria, Molly, Gail Kim, Mickie James and Jazz with Torrie Wilson, Stacey Kiebler and Dawn Marie for nothing more than sex appeal. It would be easy to do that again, from the SHIMMER roster alone I would take Cheerleader Melissa, Ayumi Kurihawa, Jessie McKay, Christina Von Eerie and The Canadian NINJAS.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I can't think of anyone who likes the move. It's stupid and a complete joke. It's even more pathetic that one of her 5 Moves of Doom is slapping someone in the butt.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

AvonBarksdale said:


> Kelly Kelly can not work a match at all. I wouldn't even bother with stars for woman matches currently.


As sad as it is, cause there ARE real female wrestlers out there, considering the current roster you are right.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Reservoir Angel said:


> What line? You can rip on me for my sexual orientation and preferences all you like, at least I don't get my thrills by a 2-second wrestling move.


:no: You Sir, are a fucking tool that lacks basic reading comprehension.

I said I wouldn't cross that line because quite frankly I could give a damn about you or for that matter anyone else on this site & seeing as you actually have to give 2 shits to care what you do on your own free time, you're in the clear. So please stop being a whiny little bitch and spreading your verbal menstruation all over the thread.

But now at least I can add 'dumbass' to list of adjectives appropriate to describe you. Thanks.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ThumbInTheBum said:


> Not really, the best you can say for Kelly is that she didn't sandbag and I don't know about you but I don't consider that praiseworthy.


I think she sold well and did a good job of making Beth look strong, unlike Kaitlyn the previous Smackdown that no sold the sharpshooter. ~___~


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> The number of pages made over a thread critiquing the relative quality of a 'Stinkface', a move that literally was created by virtue of rubbing your ass in someone's face, is fucking depressing and worrying.
> 
> So count me in with the 'It's F'N Hot so STFU', I won't bother with your sexual preferences, 'cause that would be over the line, 'eh?


I find it more worrying that people on this forum think that any guy that wants to see women's wrestling treated with the same amount of respect for men's wrestling has to be gay. Can't straight men want to see women treated with respect?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Brye said:


> I think she sold well and did a good job of making Beth look strong, *unlike Kaitlyn the previous Smackdown that no sold the sharpshooter. ~___~*


I think that was Alicia, haha. For someone who's usually competent when it comes to selling, she made that Sharpshooter look as devastating as a stinkface. fpalm I agree that Kelly did a good job in that match. She's good at taking punishment and she made Beth look like a beast. Kudos to her for that. 



Volantredx said:


> I find it more worrying that people on this forum think that any guy that wants to see women's wrestling treated with the same amount of respect for men's wrestling has to be gay. Can't straight men want to see women treated with respect?


You want to see women get treated with respect? LOL GET OUTTA HERE YOU ***, YOU HAVE NO BALLS. WHERE'S THE MUD MATCHES AT~~~


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kelly Kelly gets the reaction doing this move and also shes the hottest wwe diva


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly gets the reaction doing this move and also shes the hottest wwe diva


If Kelly had a dick, you would be riding it like a champ.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Reservoir Angel said:


> If Kelly had a dick, you would be riding it like a champ.


Don't you mean Kelly rides dick like a champ? atleast from whats been said...


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kelly Kelly is divas champion and she earnt it the fair way she doesnt sleep around


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly is divas champion and she earnt it the fair way she doesnt sleep around


and you would know this better than the person that works with her and who openly said it, right?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly is divas champion and she earnt it the fair way she doesnt sleep around


Pretty much any diva can be divas champion. All you have to do is have sex appeal.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

When Maryse comes back, Kelly is dunzo


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Maryse. (Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

There is just something about Maryse that I don't like. I could almost tell that she is really bitch irl which I don't like...hmm that probably makes her a good heel. :hmm:


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm too busy on my piss break to notice.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

What happened to Maryse anyway? How she get injured announcing on NXT?


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

ice_edge said:


> There is just something about Maryse that I don't like. I could almost tell that she is really bitch irl which I don't like...hmm that probably makes her a good heel. :hmm:


Yes indeed. She is a good heel. Plays the hot narcissistic bitchy chick really well. Love her accent to:yum:


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Dice Darwin said:


> What happened to Maryse anyway? How she get injured announcing on NXT?


Not sure how she got injured but I do know she is out due to an abdominal hernia.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol this thread can't be serious


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

I hated Rikishi's stink face too. I do NOT want to see somebody's nose being buried inside somebody else's butt crack.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

K-Fed said:


> Yes indeed. She is a good heel. Plays the hot narcissistic bitchy chick really well. Love her accent to:yum:


Same could been said about JBL. He just has that natural heel aura that makes you really think he might be a bully irl. 

LOL if Kelly is female version of John Cena it would definitely make Maryse a female version of JBL:hmm:.


----------



## Spot Monkey Jobber (Feb 15, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> The number of "it's hot so don't complain you ***" responses here is both depressing and kind of worrying


It sure is, but I am afraid the only way to be part of a different audience is not to watch professional wrestling any more. Those kinds of morons will always be around, and the product is targeted to them too.

Despite this I have not yet QUITE given up the hope that the current Beth/Natalya storyline may lead to better times. Let’s wait and see.

But what makes me wonder: How does that tits-and-ass style fare with all the little Jimmies, resp. their parents?


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

ice_edge said:


> Same could been said about JBL. He just has that natural heel aura that makes you really think he might be a bully irl.
> 
> LOL if Kelly is female version of John Cena it would definitely make Maryse a female version of JBL:hmm:.


Hmmmmmmmmmm..... interesting. :hmm:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> NO CASUAL FAN WANTS TO SEE SARA DEL REY.
> 
> If casuals wanted Sara Del Rey, WWE would have signed her. WWE knows what the casual fans want. And Sara Del Rey is not what they want. What casual fan would take Sara Del Rey over the likes of Kelly Kelly? My God, might as well bring in freaking Madison Eagles while you're at it.


I heard at roughly the same time Del Rey and Daizee Haze were looking to go to WWE. Madison Eagles as well. I think one wanted to go FCW, Eagles, and the other two wanted to be Tough Enough contestants. I could be remembering wrong though.

My contention is that women who can wrestle stand a better chance of getting over. Also, wrestling's place for women who can't wrestle isn't the ring. Valet, manager, arm candy, interviewers, locally hired plants, dancers, etc.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

I hate it because it objectifies women as sex objects and brings down the integrity of the otherwise prestigious Diva's Title.

lol jk, I'm peeing during Kelly Kelly's matches bro.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

lol everyone complaining about kelly yet go gaga over 2 butch chics (beth and natalya) that make me want to pull up their medical records to see if they were at 1 point men. Kelly is eyecandy for the crowd, sells merchandise, gets a good reaction and thats why shes champion.Nothing is wrong with having a little fun in the ring hense the stink face.


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

Romanista said:


> I hate everything about Khali Khali


Me too.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

K-Fed said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm..... interesting. :hmm:


:hmm:Hmm I could almost swear you wear a bit sarcastic right there.


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

Really wish the WWE would just give up on the Diva nonsense, they're instant crowd-killers and the ones who DO eat it up generally aren't old enough to date or drive. It'd be nice if I could watch a full RAW or Smackdown without having to roll my eyes through a segment.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Monsoon4Ever said:


> Really wish the WWE would just give up on the Diva nonsense, they're instant crowd-killers and the ones who DO eat it up generally aren't old enough to date or drive. It'd be nice if I could watch a full RAW or Smackdown without having to roll my eyes through a segment.


Vinnie mac says: "Hi I'm selling sex so give me money".


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

If Kelly Kelly actually had a nice ass, it's possible that I could enjoy the move more.


----------



## noob1sm (Jul 26, 2011)

I have to chime in after watching her latest SD match... how is she still champ? The only move that looked like it had any impact at all was the back hand spring elbow, her finisher is lame as hell, the 'stinkface', that dumb helicopter spin crap, and she runs the ropes... well, like a girl!

I guess as a summary, I hate all her moveset!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JerseyScottie said:


> lol everyone complaining about kelly yet go gaga over 2 butch chics (beth and natalya) that make me want to pull up their medical records to see if they were at 1 point men. Kelly is eyecandy for the crowd, sells merchandise, gets a good reaction and thats why shes champion.Nothing is wrong with having a little fun in the ring hense the stink face.


Beth and Natalya are far from looking butch.


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

Dude that woman would make you ejaculate on sight. Stop trying to review her like she's a male wrestler because she's not noobs.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> Beth and Natalya are far from looking butch.


beth has bigger arms and a stronger jaw then probably 75% of the kids on this site..modern day chyna jut less ripped.As far as natalya goes, the only curves you find on her are photoshopped photos, this coming from a professional photographer.I've added a photo, rather husky if you ask me.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

A 150 post thread about a comedy spot, awesome. The stinkface has been a staple wrestling spot for over a decade, it gets a crowd reaction and it's no more ridiculous than any other part of Kelly Kelly's moveset.

You might have a point if her opponent sold it like it was devastating, but it's just there for a laugh. You or I might find it annoying, tiresome and played out, but plenty of people would argue otherwise.


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

Dude Natayla's rack? oh yea I'm forgetting about you guys fpalm


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I'd like to do a Reverse Stinkface to K2 myself 8*D*


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

Yea wow you're definitely a child.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

AdamSmaili said:


> Yea wow you're definitely a child.


*Childish comment, on childish threads my friend 
*


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

NoyK said:


> *I'd like to do a Reverse Stinkface to K2 myself 8*D*


that's a childish comment bro EPIC FAIL


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

AdamSmaili said:


> that's a childish comment bro EPIC FAIL


*Aren't we talking about my childish reply? Why did you take my insult to yourself, too used to 8*D?*


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

We all hate it lol, It should only be Rikishi or the likes pulling off a move like that. not a talentless diva


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Kelly Kelly SUCKS, man...if it was Aletta Ocean or Talita Brandao doing it? Sure..but Kelly Kelly? She has no ass and she screams for NO FUCKING REASON.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Kelly Kelly... I really really hate her. =P


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Kelly kelly is the worst women wrestler in the world. wwe needs to hire Sara del rey to train their divas.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kelly Kelly is not the worst wrestler there have been worse like Debra, the Kat


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly is not the worst wrestler there have been worse like Debra, the Kat


She's the current worst.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Wouldn't mind it being done to me...


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> We're talking about Kelly's ass, not Sable's.


touche!


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly is divas champion and she earnt it the fair way she doesnt sleep around


hahaha spoken like a true k2 mark,.... :ns


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I hate Kelly Kelly as a performer in general. But the stinkface is stupid and doesn't make sense. Why would that cause harm to anyone?


----------



## Something Savage (Mar 31, 2006)

It's just dumb. At least with Rikishi, it made some sense. It was the fact that he's a hefty, sweaty Samoan rubbing his cellulite-filled ass all up in your face that got the move over. If it were Eddie Guerrero, for instance, doing the move instead - it just wouldn't have met the same reaction.

That's why Kelly Kelly doing it makes no sense. It's just stupid.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Something Savage said:


> It's just dumb. At least with Rikishi, it made some sense. It was the fact that he's a hefty, sweaty Samoan rubbing his cellulite-filled ass all up in your face that got the move over. If it were Eddie Guerrero, for instance, doing the move instead - it just wouldn't have met the same reaction.
> 
> That's why Kelly Kelly doing it makes no sense. It's just stupid.


Slightly off topic but there's a similar issue with The Usos, one of whom uses his father's (Rikishi's) running butt bump in the corner. Again, that move made sense when performed by a 350-400lb Samoan but they're both around 230lb so it doesn't work.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't think her stinkface, like the butt slap, is meant to be taken as an offensive move. She's not trying to make us believe that it could really do anything to her opponent, it's just a fun, silly and tongue in cheek way of adding insult to injury, like any taunt. There's no need to analyse it or take it so seriously. It's meant to embarrass your opponent, not hurt them. It isn't really difficult to see that.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

How anyone can hate the sight of a hot chick like Kelly rubbing her fine ass in another hot chicks face is beyond me. OP talks like some politically correct drone from out of the Right To Censor.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> How anyone can hate the sight of a hot chick like Kelly rubbing her fine ass in another hot chicks face is beyond me. OP talks like some politically correct drone from out of the Right To Censor.


Because forcing your virtually non-existent arse in an unwilling person's face for a short few seconds isn't arousing in the slightest and anyone who can masturbate to it either rewinds obsessively, has it on a loop or has severe premature ejaculation issues? And honestly, I'm not sure which of the 3 is the most worrying.

How's my aim, am I in the ball park?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Because forcing your virtually non-existent arse in an unwilling person's face for a short few seconds isn't arousing in the slightest and anyone who can masturbate to it either rewinds obsessively, has it on a loop or has severe premature ejaculation issues? And honestly, I'm not sure which of the 3 is the most worrying.
> 
> How's my aim, am I in the ball park?


This. I also really really hate Kelly Kelly's screaming and her finisher.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> Kelly Kelly SUCKS, man...if it was Aletta Ocean or Talita Brandao doing it? Sure..but Kelly Kelly? She has no ass and she screams for NO FUCKING REASON.


Exactly. That's why it's cringe worthy when she does it cause she has no ass. And is the screaming part before and while she's doing it necessary? Come on now..


----------



## Instant Charisma (Sep 20, 2007)

Since when has Kelly Kelly been hot? She looks like an Ostrich.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> How anyone can hate the sight of a hot chick like Kelly rubbing her fine ass in another hot chicks face is beyond me. OP talks like some politically correct drone from out of the Right To Censor.


lulz at the Right to Censor name drop.

What's sad is the same people calling other perverts for taking it to extremes are the same ones going extreme with the prudish critique of anyone that enjoys it. You're either a sex starved pervert or a stick jammed up your ass, politically correct prude.

Hypocrisy at it's very finest.:no:


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd love her butthole in my face


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Finally an honest man.


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

do yall remember when she first won the belt LMAO She was like crying. She looked so gross right at that moment. ugh


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

She sucks at everything except maby sucking, don't bann me


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

I would love to get a stink face from kelly kelly


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

If I was forced to receive one from the current roster, it'd be Aksana or Layla.


----------



## TheCodeBreaker Y2J (Apr 4, 2011)

Diva's matches are an excuse to put hot women in a ring doing sexually suggestive things to one another.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Woah hey where is Ky Jelly Kelly fan? shes usually here to defend Ky jelly kelly.


----------



## MrTrolololol (Jul 29, 2011)

Its not hot.
It doesn't impress me. 

I find it annoying.
The ass shaking annoys me. No I'm not gay ... it just shows how dumb the women's division is now.
Gimme Lita and Trish any day over this shit.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

MrTrolololol said:


> Its not hot.
> It doesn't impress me.
> 
> I find it annoying.
> ...


It just makes the divison feel like a joke like they are incapable of making a good feud because of ky jelly kelly and her stupid antics, Beth should hurt her so we dont have to see her for 6 months.


----------



## John-Morrison™ (Feb 11, 2011)

sorry back then I was a bad poster. so ignore this post.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Volantredx said:


> I find it more worrying that people on this forum think that any guy that wants to see women's wrestling treated with the same amount of respect for men's wrestling has to be gay. *Can't straight men want to see women treated with respect?*


No, gayo.

And as for Kelly's stinkface, let me make it very simple for you.










+






=


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

My girl won't be back for atleast 2 months...so no french kiss for Kelly anytime soon :no:


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

If kelly kelly do it to me...oh my god...


----------

